# 5/19-5/21: Club Pass Servicing Dept will be closed for System Maintenance



## rhonda (May 18, 2017)

Posted today on the WM Home page:


> *WYNDHAM Club Pass Closure*
> 
> This coming *Friday, May 19, the WYNDHAM Club Pass® Servicing Department will be unavailable due to a system maintenance outage.* This outage is anticipated to be in effect through the weekend, and as such you will not be able to book any WYNDHAM Club Pass transactions during that time. WYNDHAM Club Pass will resume normal hours of operation once the system maintenance is complete.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2017)

all of Club wyndham will be shut down as they roll out the new system


----------



## rhonda (May 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> all of Club wyndham will be shut down as they roll out the new system


Wishing sincere, "Good luck to all!"


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 26, 2017)

The regular Worldmark page is not functioning either. I got up this morning to see exactly the date and resort I needed for an upcoming conference but the page would not load and I kept getting error messages. I was on hold on the phone with Worldmark all the time this was happening. After 27 minutes on hold I finally got a customer service rep to hear " Yes I see it, Oh! It just disappeared!" Grrrrr.


----------



## CO skier (May 26, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> The regular Worldmark page is not functioning either.


The WorldMark website is back up and working.


----------



## sue1947 (May 26, 2017)

CO skier said:


> The WorldMark website is back up and working.



Maybe for you but I still get this message:
At this time, your WorldMark account is unable to process online reservations due to a past due owing or your account has some other account status issue. Please call the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103 for assistance. Although you will be able to search availability online, you will be unable to book a reservation using the web site. We apologize for the inconvenience.

I haven't been able to make a reservation online for 2 months and counting.  I wonder how many waitlists I have missed out on and I can't access RCI at all.  They screwed things up when they added the PayPal option.  Heaven forbid they back out that minor change instead of screwing up more and more owners.   The number of owners impacted is still growing.  
They told me a couple of weeks ago the site was fixed and my accounts were fine; a flat out lie.  I doubt they will get the WM issues fixed until they get the Wyndham issues fixed and that won't be anytime soon.  

Sue


----------



## rhonda (May 27, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> Maybe for you but I still get this message:
> At this time, your WorldMark account is unable to process online reservations due to a past due owing or your account has some other account status issue. Please call the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103 for assistance. Although you will be able to search availability online, you will be unable to book a reservation using the web site. We apologize for the inconvenience.


Ditto!  I remain in the same boat.  

HOWEVER -- I have been actively managing my waitlists.  I can "set" my waitlist over the phone and have been able to confirm the waitlist offers through email.


----------

